# ISO Male voice actor



## AuraPennyHorse (Jun 20, 2020)

I want to try making an animatic of my story i am writing on wattpad. The intro to the story just needs to be read^^ Message me if u can! It needs to be recorded and emailed to me!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

So you are LOOKING for a VA?


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

AuraPennyHorse said:


> I want to try making an animatic of my story i am writing on wattpad. The intro to the story just needs to be read^^ Message me if u can! It needs to be recorded and emailed to me!


Ok, I found his thread. I know this guy is an aspiring VA. He did some samples but I don't know if he's still active. Try PMing him.
forums.furaffinity.net: Looking to voice act


----------



## AuraPennyHorse (Jun 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Ok, I found his thread. I know this guy is an aspiring VA. He did some samples but I don't know if he's still active. Try PMing him.
> forums.furaffinity.net: Looking to voice act



Actually ive sent him a request on discord. Idk he will aaccept cuz he wont take messages from strangers. Though i did comment on the thread^^


----------



## AuraPennyHorse (Jun 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


> So you are LOOKING for a VA?



Yes^^


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

AuraPennyHorse said:


> Actually ive sent him a request on discord. Idk he will aaccept cuz he wont take messages from strangers. Though i did comment on the thread^^


He accepted VA requests from the thread itself and he seemed pretty chill. So I think he'll accept. I meant how else is he going find work, yes? X3


----------



## AuraPennyHorse (Jun 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


> He accepted VA requests from the thread itself and he seemed pretty chill. So I think he'll accept. I meant how else is he going find work, yes? X3


Nice^^ hopfully it will work out soon!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

AuraPennyHorse said:


> Nice^^ hopfully it will work out soon!


That's the spirit!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Apr 1, 2021)

AuraPennyHorse said:


> I want to try making an animatic of my story i am writing on wattpad. The intro to the story just needs to be read^^ Message me if u can! It needs to be recorded and emailed to me!





AuraPennyHorse said:


> I want to try making an animatic of my story i am writing on wattpad. The intro to the story just needs to be read^^ Message me if u can! It needs to be recorded and emailed to me!


 hi! Are you still looking for a VA?


----------

